
Discovering SQLAlchemy Core: the Relational NoSQL API for Python - saurabh
http://stackful-dev.com/discovering-sqlalchemy-core-the-relational-nosql-api-for-python.html
======
Goranek
You didn't provide not even a single reason why we should use NOSQL instead of
SQL.

If sqlalchemy is good for you, then you don't need NoSQL database.

Btw, sqlalchemy is awesome.

~~~
taligent
Some NoSQL databases e.g. Cassandra scale better and are easier to manage than
some SQL databases e.g. PostgreSQL.

[http://labs.spotify.com/2013/02/25/in-praise-of-boring-
techn...](http://labs.spotify.com/2013/02/25/in-praise-of-boring-technology/)

~~~
Goranek
you cannot combine sqlalchemy with Cassandra, Cassandra can scale so well
because it isn't relational.

